# Dust Everywhere--Help



## pitonboy (May 23, 2013)

So now I am being dragged down the road of making my own knives with a LOT of help. Grinding handles to shape is coming along well but it is hard to keep up with cleaning up the dust in my garage-shop. Have a fan to blow and one to suck into a collection bag,, but it is not nearly enough. Anyone with recommendations on the best way to keep the dust monster under control?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2013)

Here's how I deal with it....








Welcome to the nightmare Ben!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2013)

Oh, important note, blow the dust outside...trust me.


----------



## kalaeb (May 23, 2013)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


Dave Martell said:


> Oh, important note, blow the dust outside...trust me.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 23, 2013)

Can't be too good to be breathing fine metallic dust, I'd suppose. Definite health hazard for the trade. I'd definitely look into ventilation, maybe more for health reasons than just the mess you see where you work.


----------



## kalaeb (May 23, 2013)

I sectioned off a corner of my shed with tarps to collect the dust. Then I wear a respirator when sanding, and just clean it up with a shop vac after I am done. In the summer I can leave the shed door open to vent some fresh air, but in the winter......well lets just say spring cleaning takes awhile.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2013)

Another tip for ya - don't mix wood dust and metal grinding in the same collection system....and for that matter don't collect metal dust at all! :devilburn:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 23, 2013)

pitonboy said:


> So now I am being dragged down the road of making my own knives with a LOT of help. Grinding handles to shape is coming along well but it is hard to keep up with cleaning up the dust in my garage-shop. Have a fan to blow and one to suck into a collection bag,, but it is not nearly enough. Anyone with recommendations on the best way to keep the dust monster under control?



I am in the same boat. Would like to eventually get industrial grade wood and metal dust collector. I have a ceiling mounted heater and in the winter, it spreads dust all over the shop. In the summer, my industrial dehumidifier spreads dust around shop. No reprieve here. Must use respirator most of the time.

For metal, Kalamazoo Industries make some good ones, but pricey. Jet makes one slightly cheaper.
http://www.kalamazooind.com/products/dust-collectors/

For wood dust collector, there are many options, but 1.5-2Hp is probably more effective if you plan to hook up more than one device. And yes, don't mix metal and wood or use wood dust collector with bags for metal. 





M


----------



## DSChief (May 23, 2013)

This is the one I have. works pretty good
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001R23SS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

for smaller particulates, something like this hung from the ceiling.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004R9LO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Another tip for ya - don't mix wood dust and metal grinding in the same collection system....and for that matter don't collect metal dust at all! :devilburn:



Yeah. I wish someone had told me this before the fire broke out... :goodpost:


----------



## ajhuff (May 24, 2013)

For metal fines you should use a cyclone.

-AJ


----------

